# My crazy life<3 *ranting & sad stuff pretty much*



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey ya'll 
So this is gonna be my journal not that anyone will probably pay attension to it. But ignore any spelling errors it's a little hard to type with your boyfriends head on your lap. So I hope you enjoy my crazy life.

So lets start out with the resent stuff. I have an amazing boyfriend Regan we've been dating 4 years. He does motocross when he's not riding bulls. On Friday he was doing a race and he got in a really bad crash:/ He broke both his legs, his pelvis, 3 ribs, and his right arm. And he hurt his neck and has to wear a neck brace</3:/ I feel so bad for him and hate seeing him in pain. And I'm sitting on his bed & he has his head on my lap and his neck brace is like digging into my leg</3 I don't know why this boy always wants to use me as a pillow


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the pain is starting to set in allot more for Regan, he pretty much just slept all day well when he was comfortable enough to sleep... But, I finally left him after not doing so for days and I rode my barrel horse Betty, who well gets a bit crazy if you don't ride her. And I just love how I'm up right now because my boyfriend sleeps all day long and then wont let me sleep at night.


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

*Vacation? Or no vacation?*

So, as most of you know my boyfriend got in a really mbd accident doing motocross. Well, we are suppost to go on vacation to France & Italy next week for 2 1/2 weeks. There is no way I see him getting on a plane and getting stuck going out even for a little bit. But his parents still want us to go and think it would be a good exsperiance for the two of us. Pretty much it's a horible situation. I just don't really know what we're doing or what I should do about it. Any Thoughts?


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

It's been a little over 2 weeks now.. Regan's still in so much pain & I think I got him sick because I wasn't feeling well, and now he feels like ****. So he has a doctors apointment at the hospital in an hour. Hopefully everything will go well!


----------



## perfectcountrygirl (Jul 9, 2011)

When Regan went to the doctors the other day they took the cast off of his arm and took more x-rays, all of it was healing well except his wrist so they put a screw in.

I rode my baby Tamara for the first time today she did so wonderful, only threw a few bucks at first, but then she was perfect!

Reg & I are are going shopping & we're going out for dinner tonight. We'll see how that goes...


----------

